# Help please!



## Pixie's Mum (Oct 13, 2014)

I went to see Bellah Rose at the breeders home yesterday and I took some Ziwipeak dry and can over but the breeder says she won't give it to her, and I shouldn't change her food until she is over 3 months. I don't agree but I'm no expert so I thought I'd ask here! The breeder has her on cans from the supermarket and water, Bellah is looking really good for 6 weeks, is gaining weight and is active etc but I just don't agree with supermarket food and want Bellah on Ziwipeak. :foxes15:
So I guess my question is....when I get her in the next two weeks how to I transition Bellah onto Ziwipeak without harming her? Do I go and buy some of the same food the breeder has her on and mix it with the Ziwipeak? Also regarding the dry food the breeder says she will choke on that so am I best to mix it with some water to soften it for her?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

The dry may be too harsh right now for a 6 week old, but I would definitely suggest to the breeder of adding some of the can to the food she's feeding to start the transition. I don't blame you for being concerned as I wouldn't like her feeding my new baby garbage from the supermarket. Is Bellah still taking milk from the mother? If not, why isn't she giving puppy formula?


----------



## Pixie's Mum (Oct 13, 2014)

Bellah isn't taking milk from mum anymore, she was getting puppy milk from the supermarket but that has stopped. Should I get some puppy formula for when I get her? I've never had a Chi puppy before so I want to do the best for her! I've got a Shihtzu/Maltese and he is fed Eukanuba but I've gone with Ziwipeak for Bellah due to the 5 star rating and want to make sure she has the best start possible but the breeder isn't necessarily helpful.....


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree that I wouldn't be happy with the food the breeder has her on, but if the breeder won't change her food you don't have much choice. If I were you I would keep her on whatever food the breeder has her on for a week or two while she gets settled at your home. At her age--although it's not good food--that short a time it's not going to hurt her while she gets settled in. When you feel she's comfortable, you can start to transition her. Most of the time it gives transition instructions on the bags. It's usually 75/25 old/new for a few days--when she tolerates that, go to 50/50, then 25/75, then 100% the new food. Sometimes they transition 100% on their own by picking out the new food and leaving the old. lol I would absolutely wet the ZP, but I think the breeder isn't familiar with the consistency of ZP. She is thinking it is hard like kibble, but it's not. Of course, it's not soft as canned food, and I don't think it will soften much even with soaking, but she should be able to chew it without issue. Let us know how she does.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

As long as the breeder has her, then you can only 'suggest' a better food. Good luck.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

As a breeder I'd be a little put off by someone asking me to change food at 6wks. LOL Getting these guys to eat is hard & if one is fed something different they all want different & refuse the same ole same ole. BUT I really don't blame you if the breeder is feeding crap. Point is there is nothing you can do while the breeder still has the puppy. Once you get her just start slowly transitioning. For babies & Ziwipeak...I always break pieces in quarters when first introducing. Then halfs, then wholes once they have it down pat. I have weaned puppies onto Ziwi & they were eating whole pieces by 8wks. So your pup should catch on quickly. Every day just increase amount of Ziwi & lower amount of old food. I would think/hope the breeder will send you home with a little food to get started. Most breeders do. If not...yes I would pick up a small amount of what she is feeding now so you don't end up with tummy issues. Good luck!


----------



## Pixie's Mum (Oct 13, 2014)

Putting it that way I do understand the difficulty in me asking the breeder to offer Bellah different food. I am really shocked that a breeder would feed a supermarket brand to be honest but maybe i'm just overly fussy? Anyhow I will just wait until I get her and slowly transition her onto the ziwipeak. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

One of the top chihuahua breeders in Michigan feeds her dogs Pedigree, I believe. Maybe she uses supplements also? Many of her dogs are champions. I was rather shocked when I asked. This was many years ago, so don't know now what she is feeding.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I wouldn't worry. She probably has her schedule and the type of food she prefers. I wouldn't change the food anytime soon after you get the puppy, I would agree and stick to the 3 months. Changing the food can cause the dog to have diarrhea and vomiting, this can cause a number of life threatening issues on such a tiny puppy.


----------

